# Homepage in VB ?



## LoMo (14. Juni 2004)

Kann man eigentlich auch in vb ne homepage machen und was für ne sprache wird eigentlich bei den dhtml in vb benutzt weil mit vb befehlen hab ich festgestellt kommt man nicht weit ?

schonmal danke im vorraus

mfg LoMo


----------



## Loomchild (14. Juni 2004)

Mit VB kannst du garantiert keine Homepage bauen, dafür nimmt man HTML oder einfach Text Editoren zur Hand. Schaue auf http://www.teamone.de/selfhtml für ausführliche Informationen.

Das einzige, was du in dieser Richtung mit VB machen kannst, ist ActiveX Elemente bauen, die du dann auf deiner Homepage einbinden kannst ( welche dann aber nur auf Windows Rechnern funktionieren ).


mfg, Nico


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. Juni 2004)

> Mit VB kannst du garantiert keine Homepage bauen, dafür nimmt man HTML oder einfach Text Editoren zur Hand. Schaue auf http://www.teamone.de/selfhtml für ausführliche Informationen.


Ja und nein. Natürlich wird man nicht an HTML vorbeikommen, aber mit ASP kann man dynamische Webseiten auf dem Server generieren lassen und als Sprache gibt es VB Script.



> Das einzige, was du in dieser Richtung mit VB machen kannst, ist ActiveX Elemente bauen, die du dann auf deiner Homepage einbinden kannst ( welche dann aber nur auf Windows Rechnern funktionieren ).


Genauer gesagt: Nur im Internet Explorer.
Aber Finger weg von ActiveX-Controls für Webseiten. ActiveX ist auf einer Workstation teilweise ganz sinnvoll, hat aber im Internet nichts verloren.

PS: LoMo, du solltest etwas mehr auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung und Zeichensetzung achten.


----------



## cuhformation (24. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe auch mit html angefangen (soweit es ging)

später kam PHP ? 
Ich kann zwar nur einen kleinen Bruchteil, aber
mit PHP kann man auch so eine Art Anwendung schreiben, auf DB's zugreifen etc.
und es gibt eigendlich genug kostenlose Anbieter die PHP unterstützen 

Übrigens: Diese Boardsoftware basiert auf PHP & MySQL 

Bis dann...


----------

